# emergency... need a number to call



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 9, 2016)

Foal presenting poll first. Need help turning


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 9, 2016)

Or someone call me 740 285 0315


----------



## Mona (Apr 9, 2016)

Dianne is on her way to the vet now, with hopes her mare can be saved. Sounds like the foal is in a sitting dog position and will not make it. Praying for you and your mare Dianne.




Please update when you can. Safe travels.


----------



## amysue (Apr 9, 2016)

Just saw this. Crossing my fingers for you. Glad she is getting help.


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm so sorry I didn't see this earlier! Hope things got straightened around! At least for the mare if nothing else!

Melinda


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 10, 2016)

Keeping you in my thoughts x


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry I was out of town with a family issue yesterday and pray the mare has been saved. The baby's position is the most difficult and the vet would have a critical factor. So sorry. hoping to see an update.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 10, 2016)

Just got home from Ohio State University. The vet said my little mare was a champ and recovered very well so far. We did lose the baby but I knew that when I posted my call for help. I tried my best but she was just so wedged in there that I couldn't do much, even the vet at OSU had a very hard time getting her out.

Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers.

Dianne

Ps. If someone from Florida has tried to call, I am very sorry I couldn't answer, both times I had my handsful.


----------



## Dianne Lyn (Apr 10, 2016)

Mona,

Thank you for calling, I really appreciated it.


----------



## Mona (Apr 10, 2016)

Sooo very thankful your mare will be OK. So sad that these things happen, but unfortunately, they do. Try and get some rest now! It`s been one heck of a night for you. Good job on doing all you could!


----------



## amysue (Apr 10, 2016)

I am so sorry about your foal and am glad your mare is doing well.


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you for getting back to us, we do appreciate it.

So sorry you lost your foal, but so glad your mare is recovering and sounds to be doing well.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for letting us know how it went. Sorry that you lost the foal but very happy for you that your mare is OK.

Prayers sent out for continued quick recovery.


----------

